# Rabbit hunting / No snow



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello All:

I'm sure you've probably heard this a hundred times before but
Not still sure if its a myth or not but I have always been told that you shouldn't hunt rabbits until the first snow (kils the worms inside them). 

Has no snow and this warmer than usual weather effected the start of your rabbit hunting? 

Being we've had some heavy frosts - would that kill the mythical rabbit worms?

I'm itching to get out to the woods and walk around looking for bunnies. I hunt by myself because no one around me is into rabbit hunting so i'm thinking this no snow might make walking a little easier


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Never slowed me down any.
And I never found any worms.
Used to be , before the late deer seasons and in-line muzzleloaders , I started the 1st of December every year. I'm 51 and still alive. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm headed out tomorrow. So not it hasn't. A guy I work with is a long time rabbit hunter and he hasn't slowed up any either. So I think you'll be fine.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

It was actually said the rule of thumb was not to kill till the first frost, as that kills many of the mites and ticks on the rabbit which is true. And also that many of the unhealthy rabbits won't survive that first cold weather.

Sent from my EVO 3D via tapatalk.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Tagz said:


> It was actually said the rule of thumb was not to kill till the first frost, as that kills many of the mites and ticks on the rabbit which is true. And also that many of the unhealthy rabbits won't survive that first cold weather.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D via tapatalk.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

I always heard don't hunt them in months without the letter "r" in them.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

cooked to right temp almost zero possibilty of anything that would make a person ill no matter what time or day of year.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Percha Man said:


> cooked to right temp almost zero possibilty of anything that would make a person ill no matter what time or day of year.


Agreed.
I don't eat the guts or the hide, so fleas, ticks, and worms aren't a worry for me. Besides, when I cook rabbits or squirrels I use a pressure-cooker.


----------

